# finding a show prospect (questions)



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I recently got my show poodle puppy from a breeder in Illinois. He is my first show dog and I was very fortunate that a breeder was willing to take a chance with a newbie like me. I did have quite a few breeders basically turn me down because I had never shown a poodle before. My dog is being shown with a handler, so that probably helped me get my hands on a good show dog. I proved that I was serious by making connections with a handler and other breeders in the area. I went to lots of shows and I really studied the breed standard. I also grew coat to practice on Millie last winter. I already had most of the grooming equipment (force dryer, grooming table, pin brushes, grooming spray, clippers, etc.) If you are planning to owner handle, it can be really hard to get your foot in the door!


----------



## Oklahoma_Rose (Oct 3, 2011)

ChocolateMillie said:


> My dog is being shown with a handler, so that probably helped me get my hands on a good show dog. I proved that I was serious by making connections with a handler and other breeders in the area.


That's so disappointing though  How can you ever show a dog if no one will let you? I've tried going to a few shows and talking to poodle handlers. But I either got snubbed or shuffled around never to find anything out. 

I really want to do the showing myself. I love grooming my babies and training them. I think it would be a lot of fun


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Oklahoma_Rose said:


> That's so disappointing though  How can you ever show a dog if no one will let you? I've tried going to a few shows and talking to poodle handlers. But I either got snubbed or shuffled around never to find anything out.
> 
> I really want to do the showing myself. I love grooming my babies and training them. I think it would be a lot of fun


It is disappointing, but a huge reality.  There are exceptions, of course! Once my boy finishes I am hoping I can show him myself a little without the pressure. Then I will prove myself in case I ever want to buy another puppy in the future to owner/handle.

You can do it. Just try to make lots of connections, show how serious you are, etc. The people you know really matter! Also, if you do pursue a Peckerwood, I'd bet that Tom would be willing to give a newbie a chance, if you really showed that you were serious. He's a judge and has been breeding for a LONG time. He sold a beautiful Peckerwood bitch to Millie's breeder that she is planning to show and breed in the future.

Breeders want to hear that you know how TOUGH showing a poodle will be. They want to know that you have thought out and understand the intense, laborious grooming and maintenance of coat. They also want to know that you can physically keep a show coat - it is NOT easy! Finally, they want to know that you aren't going to throw in the towel when your dog goes through coat change, coat gets harder to care for, etc.


----------



## Keithsomething (Oct 31, 2009)

Everything CM said! I'll add to the going to shows you need to assert yourself in groups of show.ers, I've been fortunate that I live in a part of the country that has the BEST of the BEST when it comes to standards and I've gotten to spend time with those breeders and have their opinions on owning a show prospect. Really just build a good rapport with the breeder you want to buy from email, call, visit whtever it takes so that they know youre a serious home for a show puppy.

What CM said again is so true, slot of breeders do not want to take the risk of giving out their line to someone they know very little about...it makes sense to to be very stringent with the who takes a puppy that will remain intact, but just be diligent and try your best to prove that you are a responsible, good home for any dog potential show puppy or not


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

What CM said is true, but I hope it won't discourage you. I have heard that it is easier to start with a male show dog, rather than a female (at least, that is what poodle show people told me). Unfortunately, showing poodles is harder than many breeds because of the coat care, but the coat is one of the things that is so neat about them. I have shown my own dogs in the past, but never a poodle other than in UKC. You could try your hand with your current poodles in a UKC show to get used to showing yourself. It is fun, too. 

I do hope you are successful finding a show dog and wish you good luck. The advice both Keith and CM gave you was good.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

I would try to work on a relationship with a breeder you are keen on. Offer to go and help exercise their dogs. Help with socializing their pups. See if they need any help at the shows. Over time they will KNOW you and see you are serious. Unfortunately, this can only work if you are close enough to be able to do these things. Otherwise...ditto what Keith and CM have already said.


----------



## Oklahoma_Rose (Oct 3, 2011)

I did grow out my Mother's dog in a show coat (she's a toy poodle) for a year. But we don't often have UKC shows here and my Mom decided she wanted her hair short again, go figure. I thought she was really cute. I'm also a groomer, so I work with coats all day lol. 

From the research I've done there's not a lot of good poodle breeders in my state. But I have been in contact with one recently, she's about 3 hours away though.

I had a bad experience with a breeder from another state. So I REALLY don't want to deal with that again.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

There are a couple of things to remember when you are going to shows and talking to (trying to!) talk to handlers...

1. They are working. Timing is everything. Catching them before ringtime or group is guaranteed to get you dismissed. They are NOT being ugly to you - they are just focused on getting their jobs done. As an owner handler I can assure you the stream of interested people is constant - and if you visit with everyone - you'll miss the ring!

2. ...the stream of interested people IS constant...but the newcomers to the sport are truly few and far between. CM has done an amazing job - and Tiger's owner is most certainly pleased with her choice! CM is an example of the 1 in 10 who truly put their hearts and resources into it WHILE following the lead of her breeder/ mentor and chosing an excellent handler. 

BUT, as I was discussing with my mentor - Michele and with Terry of Farley's D this weekend -it seems that mentoring or getting excited over a new person showing is short lived - as once into it - they loose the coat/didn't realize how much work and dedication was required/don't have the resources/etc. As mentors we are disappointed. As a breeder you are faced with either taking the puppy back or having a quality pup spayed or neuterd. (The option of taking a show pup - backing out on the showing but breeding anyway is not an option!)

So if a handler (or a breeder) is somewhat "yea, yea, you want to show..." Don't be disappointed. You WILL have to prove yourself. Keep smiling and keep popping up at shows.

Ask if there is anything you can do. I pooper scoopered and carried water some. Most handlers or breeders won't let you fool with the animals when you first show up. I was 5 or 6 shows before I was ever asked to hold ringside - and longer before I helped with the coats.

Oklahoma does have an active Poodle Club. Try emailing Jean at Patriot Poodles - she can put you in touch with someone - she might be an officer herself...

Health, genes, pedigrees, etc. - subscibe to Poodle Variety and Poodle Review. At shows The first 2 are dedicated to poodles and in the others there are many breeding and showing and judging articles to learn from! 
Read the articles and check out the pictures and start to identify types. After a while - some lines you can spot, immediately. Learn what you like and don't like. 

And EVERY breeder has an issue in their lines somewhere. Some breeders talk about it more than others. Although opening your conversation with asking about health issues probably isn't the smartest thing to do! Use your judgement (and tact)!

Good Luck!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Oklahoma_Rose (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you so much for all the information Tabatha. I'm wondering what the best way to approach a handler about helping them is? I feel somewhat odd just walking up and asking if I can help them with something. Or is that the way to go?


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Email me where in OK you are located.

B and Lombardi will be in Enid, OK the 15th and 16th at the AKC Show. I'd be happy to meet you AND put you to work! ha! Though I'm an owner handler - not a pro by any stretch!

Here's how I'd do it/ ha did it 

Go to a show, scope out the poodles. Go by the set up and stand back a bit and watch - some handlers have a dry erase board with their schedule - or you can get the show schedule so you know the poodle show times.

IF they aren't frantically spraying up - introduce yourself. I'd try something like..."Hello! I'm sorry to interrupt but I am coming to shows to watch and learn and one day soon I'd like to get on a list for a show pup" Now... expect a grunt :afraid: though there are a FEW who might start talking. (Here's the way I resolved the often lack of communication. Handlers are NOT people people. They are animal people. Where I am accustomed to a professional setting and social interaction guided by acceptable practices - they are not. Don't expect them to stop, shake your hand, look you in the eye, smile, etc. You are in a different enviroment. I liken it to the technicians that work with me. I'm the talker - they fix the electronics. Communication is not their thing. You could swap handler for tech. The premise is the same. ****This is not in ANY way a negative about handlers. Just pointing out that their primary skills are focused on those who don't interupt them and talk a lot! ***** )

That might be all you get first couple of shows.

Keep going and keep saying hello. Clap ringside for their specials in the group!

After a few times they will recognize you. 

Then offer to help them. Probably the first few times they will say there is nothing for you to do even if they are completely swamped. But in the meantime - you'll get to learn dog show etiquette and the rules (like don't touch the dogs, etc).

An idea is to get bottled water or softdrinks for them. Say you are fascinated watching them work, are thirsty and know they must be. Bring drinks with caps still on though 

Sell yourself.

The intro just takes a little longer. The acceptance hard earned. Persistance pays, though. Cause a show dog is not an easy thing. It's an amazing experience and can be all consuming. I LOVE AKC conformation - watching and competing and learning. But I understand it isn't for everyone. Handlers have seen so many people come and go that they think you won't make it. You'll have to show them you will.


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Great post, Tabatha.


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Along with following the show route persistence is the key. Keep phoning breeders and asking about a show puppy. Go and visit the breeders that you like the sound of. If you bond with a breeder and have patience they will sell you a show puppy.

Many people think they want a show dog because it will be a better dog than a pet dog. This is not so. A good show dog has presence and can often be a bit of a spoiled brat. You need to keep the puppy eager to see and touch everything. Check out handling classes near you before you find the puppy.

Figure out if you want a show dog because you want to bred puppies or because you would like to show Be honest with yourself. 

Good luck I am sure you will find a puppy.

After you have picked a breeder you like listen to what they say. It is easier to finish a male than a female.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Rayah-QualitySPs said:


> Many people think they want a show dog because it will be a better dog than a pet dog. This is not so. A good show dog has presence and can often be a bit of a spoiled brat. .


LOL. So true!


----------



## Oklahoma_Rose (Oct 3, 2011)

Thank you all for the advice. 

I promise you this has been well thought out. I've been wanting one for years. I want to show primarily. And then maybe try some obedience. I've been told it's better to start with a male and that's what I've been looking for.


----------



## Poodlesrule 1 (Jan 16, 2011)

I know its frustrating trying to make a connection with a breeder. I see both sides of it as I have a couple of friends that breed. Vinny became ours but the breeder kept stud rights which was fine with us. We only have 'boys'. My daughter can breed him also for a fee or pick puppy. Look at some of the hobby kennels. As breeders get older they may not show as much and handlers aren't cheap so you might be able to get a really nice show prospect that way. I had a friend who was able to acquire a georgeous mini bitch that way.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I find this topic very interesting and all the tips are very good. I am very fearful of walking up to someone I admire. I get all tongue tied and come off like a completeidiot and think to myself, "Of course they don't want to converse with a bumbling idiot, let alone trust me with their dogs." So I usually go home from dog shows feeling totally UNWORTHY of owning poodles. I attended Canfield OH and it was that show that convince me to show in obedience....so I have been building MY confidence and my pupppy's confidence. In the meantime, she is in a puppy show trim...just in case.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

If that is your puppy in your avatar, go to a UKC show. There are partipoodles galore and everyone is so nice. Many of us doggie people aren't terrific with people. I am a bit of a bumbling idiot, too, but it's okay.


----------

